
Interpreting Signals in the Labor Market: Evidence from Medical Referrals [pdf] - stablemap
https://scholar.harvard.edu/files/sarsons/files/sarsons_jmp.pdf
======
stablemap
“PCPs become more pessimistic about a female surgeon’s ability than a male’s
after a patient death, indicated by a sharper drop in referrals to the female
surgeon. However, PCPs become more optimistic about a male surgeon’s ability
after a good patient outcome, indicated by a larger increase in the number of
referrals the male surgeon receives. PCPs also change their behavior toward
other female surgeons after a bad experience with one female surgeon, becoming
less likely to refer to new women in the same specialty.”

